# I seriously want to slap my uncle.



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So for the time being my uncle is living with us. He doesn't have a job, his own home(obviously). He kind of gets on my nerves, but this just did it.

First I want to say I am all for responsible breeding and have alot of respect for good breeders. Just a little while ago my uncle comes and tells me he wants to get into the dog breeding business.For some reason I knew it was not for bettering any breed. I asked him why he said "To make some money!!" with a big smile on his face. I told him there is alot that goes into breeding such as health testing, training, temperaments and learning about the breeds you want to breed etc. But he cut me off saying whatever and mumbled something that I couldn't understand. Then he starts petting Tanner, and says "Do you have papers?" I am thinking to myself just because a dog has papers doesn't mean he/she should be bred. And then he continues to say "I would breed you!" First of all, Tanner came from a shelter and was a stray prior to that, he doesn't have papers, he isn't of the breed standard, we don't know what things he would pass on and so on. 

He clearly doesn't know a thing about it and only cares about the money. He knows I volunteer at a shelter and tells me all happy and excitedly that he wants to breed dogs to make $$$$!! I just wanted to scream and slap him!! I would not support him and buy a puppy from him. I am all for educating people who serious about breeding dogs as long as they are in it for the right reasons, such as bettering the breed.

I would NEVER breed Tanner or Molly. I have gotten asked to breed Molly to some dude down the street. Yes, I love my dogs, they are beautiful and smart, but that is NOT why I should breed. Breeding is NOT my thing, I will leave that to the professionals and would support them. I will only get dogs from responsible breeders and from shelters/rescues.

I really hope he is NOT serious. If he is I do NOT want anything to do with him.He clearly is wants to breed for all the wrong reasons. 

I just want to slap him!! Can you disown relatives?


----------

